# Fi SSD 10" sub enclosure build...



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

After hearing many good things about Fi, I decided to give them a try. I chose to run a single SSD 10" in a ported enclosure which will be powered with 800wrms.
I built the enclosure to the spec given by Fi which are

1.50 cubic ft tuned to 33hz. I chose to use precision ports 3" port kit to simplify the build a little.

I used 3/4" mdf with a 1.5" thick brace. The brace lines up with the edge of the sub flange. I figured bracing near the sub would help with deflection.










I may have gotten a little screw happy. I also sanded the edges smooth. I'm not the greatest woodworker and don't have a table saw.










I also used T nuts and 8-32 button head allen screws to ensure a good tight seal. No more stripped out holes.










Also opted not to use the cheap spring terminals. I picked up some brass screws and nut thingys. Makes a nice air tight connection but still fairly quick to remove box if needed.










Slapped some carpet on, installed the port, and wired it up with some 8 gauge.










All dressed up with no where to go. Lets say I'm a little eager to hear how it sounds. 


















It will be 2-3 weeks before I get the car it's going into wired up with the amp so until then I wait, less than paitently.

By the way thanks to Brahma Brian for answering some questions about these subs. After a few PMs with him I decided to order this and upgrade the amp to get full use of this thing.


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

NICE, I HAVE SOME BLS GOING ON MY IMPALA AND I GOT TWO 15" SSDS GETTING 2000RMS ON MY SUV. GREAT SUBS FOR THE PRICE. I'LL POST A VIDEO AS SOON AS I CAN BORROW A CAM BECAUSE I DONT HAVE ONE.


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

I'll let you borrow my camera.


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Sep 4 2009, 11:33 PM~14986841
> *I'll let you borrow my camera.
> *


I MIGHT BE AROUND MANTECA IN A WEEK OR TWO  


IN THE MEAN WHILE MY IPHONE TAKES PRETTY GOOD VIDS FOR A PHONE :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I had a chance to give this thing a test run. I put it in the back seat of my boys Caddy and ran some wires from the trunk off his 900w Kenwood amp. He runs 4 10" kickers and the 1 Fi 10" is very close to the same output but sounded so much cleaner. This is the most impressive sub I've ever purchased. Should get it installed soon, the amp wiring kit just came yesterday. I'll update once I get a final install of it.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Sep 4 2009, 11:20 PM~14985229-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Had to give you a thanks for sure. I decided to pick up a larger 850w amp to get the most from this baby. Got it installed in the PT Cruiser today but need to upgrade the power and grounds on the car. I'll post a build thread of it once I get it all dialed in. Still sounded good and I know the amp is starving for volts.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Finaly got everything installed in the PT Cruiser. 

Had a little help from my daughter.


















Amp I'm using to power the sub. 850rms @ 2 ohms.










Ran all power and signal wires seperated as far apart as feasable.


























All bolted down and wires tucked away.










Upgraded all the factory power and grounds.










Box installed and wired up.










Now I just need to address getting more power to the amp. I suspect the battery is old and near the end of it's life. It had a lot of corrosion on the terminals. I cleaned them with baking powder and a wire brush for a clean connection but I just don't think the battery is up to the task.

This sub is the single most impressive piece of car audio gear I've ever installed. I can't believe how loud it gets for just 1 10" driver. It even plays old Metalica cleanly with all the rapid bass notes. Plays low notes like no other sub I've used. I can't wait to do a multiple sub install.


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Those Clarion amps are pretty good if you can keep the voltage up. You might want to run a high output alternator too.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

how is the enclosure oriented in the car? Looks a little strange.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE+Oct 2 2009, 09:11 PM~15253364-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The enclosure favors the drivers side a little and is as far back as I can get it. Sub fires into the 1/4 panel and port fires up toward parcel shelf. Main reason for the positioning is to keep the sub from getting poked by shit in the hatch area. This way she still has the passenger side of the hatch for hauling stuff without having to move the enclosure all the time.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Just bumping my topics for attention today. :cheesy:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Putting this up top due to all the Fi name dropping going on lately


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

right on, gotta spread the word.


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Sep 5 2009, 12:24 AM~14986355
> *NICE, I HAVE SOME BLS GOING ON MY IMPALA AND I GOT TWO 15" SSDS GETTING 2000RMS ON MY SUV. GREAT SUBS FOR THE PRICE. I'LL POST A VIDEO AS SOON AS I CAN BORROW A CAM BECAUSE I DONT HAVE ONE.
> *


SELL THEM TO ME SO I CAN HAVE 4 :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Nice work man, sucker must bang hard.  Can't wait for the new FI-Q's to come out some time in March.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I was super surprised by how much output this thing has. I'll be sticking with Fi for the next install for sure. Got an order of 4 12" IB3s for the next project. :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

nice,, u got any vid of this little monster?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Apr 21 2010, 10:55 AM~17257839
> *nice,, u got any vid of this little monster?
> *


No video. I'm pulling it out soon and putting a lower powered sub amp combo together for it. I already swapped amps but need to do a new sub enclosure. The charging system is a joke on this car. I don't want her having any problems with the alternator, and she's not a bass head so something thats half as loud will keep her happy.

Maybe I'll do a video before I take it out. It's only getting 550wrms now but still bumps nicely.


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

yeah, take vid before u take it out


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

ok, now send me that 10. ... . .


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 22 2010, 05:51 PM~17273405
> *ok, now send me that 10. ... . .
> *


I already have another car to put it in. It's not going to waste.


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

where you get these at bro

Also opted not to use the cheap spring terminals. I picked up some brass screws and nut thingys. Makes a nice air tight connection but still fairly quick to remove box if needed.










Slapped some carpet on, installed the port, and wired it up with some 8 gauge.










All dressed up with no where to go. Lets say I'm a little eager to hear how it sounds. 


















It will be 2-3 weeks before I get the car it's going into wired up with the amp so until then I wait, less than paitently.

By the way thanks to Brahma Brian for answering some questions about these subs. After a few PMs with him I decided to order this and upgrade the amp to get full use of this thing.
[/quote]


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@May 6 2010, 11:47 PM~17415304
> *where you get these at bro
> *


I got lucky and found them at my local Truevalue hardware store.


----------

